# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  سوال انتگرال

## sir6

دوستان این سوال قلمچی 30 اردی بهشت پارساله
با پاسخنامش قانع نشدم 
پاسخنامه جوابو +1 بدست آورده
حالا اگر میشه دوستان لطف کنن یه توضیحی بدن یا روش حلشو بفرستن برام
ممنون 


(سوال 110 که های لایت شده)
عکس جواشو هم اگر خواستید میذارم

----------


## Aminsa

> دوستان این سوال قلمچی 30 اردی بهشت پارساله
> با پاسخنامش قانع نشدم 
> پاسخنامه جوابو +1 بدست آورده
> حالا اگر میشه دوستان لطف کنن یه توضیحی بدن یا روش حلشو بفرستن برام
> ممنون 
> 
> 
> (سوال 110 که های لایت شده)
> عکس جواشو هم اگر خواستید میذارم


فرستادم برات! :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Aminsa



----------


## sir6

> فرستادم برات!


خیلی ممنون
فقط مشکل اینجاست که این انتگراله معینه
یعنی وقتی جواب انتگرال رو بدست بیاریم بعدش نباید جای گذاری کنیم؟

----------


## Aminsa

> خیلی ممنون
> فقط مشکل اینجاست که این انتگراله معینه
> یعنی وقتی جواب انتگرال رو بدست بیاریم بعدش نباید جای گذاری کنیم؟


سلام.مشتق گیری از انتگرال ، انتگرال رو از بین میبره!و اصلا هدف از این سوالا اینکه از انتگرال مشتق بگیری تا مجبور نشی خود انتگرال رو حساب کنی!این مبحث رو بنظرم برو از یه کتاب آموزشی بخون اونجا چگونه مشتق گیری از انتگرال معین رو کامل توضیح میدن.

----------

